# Help to move away...



## bekkismi (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey I was wondering if there was any way possible o finding a way to get a job abroad preferably newzealand before going there. I am a qualified hairdresser of 10 years and would love the opportunity to work abroad. If any one has any stories who have done this I would love to hear for you


----------



## Krazyspence (Jul 29, 2012)

It's possible so I'm told, I'm trying to get an IT job before I get over there however the majority of responses are 'let us know when you are over here so we can arrange interviews' or one abrupt/direct email that said 'resign and move over, then you'll have more luck'  
So it's possible! Just apply with a good covering letter stating what you want etc.. Why you want to move to NZ and if you're in the process of applying for a visa. 
You looking on any NZ job boards?


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

I got a job in Auckland before leaving the UK but I had quite specific experience that was in demand. It really comes down to how desperate employers are in your field!
As above I just sent covering emails with a cv attached and then had several skype interview offers. Good luck!


----------



## epicgb (Aug 8, 2012)

Maybe look using a NZ agency, they can apply on your behalf and set up phone interviews etc. i got both my jobs well in advance of going but as someone before said, my job was in a very specific role where skilled people are in demand.


----------



## Krazyspence (Jul 29, 2012)

What agency do you think would be the best bet?


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

I do think using an agency isn't usually the best idea (although it depends on your industry) because it immediately puts you at a disadvantage - it costs the employer more to take you on than someone not using an agency. Also an employer wants to see some interest in them and effort made to research them so getting a cv from an agent again puts you at a disadvantage. 
Not saying def don't use one but I had no interest using agents and when I tried applying directly got several interviews. 
How old are you? Could you get a working hol visa and get over here get some local work experience and make some contacts?


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

bekkismi said:


> Hey I was wondering if there was any way possible o finding a way to get a job abroad preferably newzealand before going there. I am a qualified hairdresser of 10 years and would love the opportunity to work abroad. If any one has any stories who have done this I would love to hear for you


Are hairdressers on the skilled shortages list?

I wouldn't advise you to use an agency because if that occupation isn't on the list your chances of getting a work visa aren't great. 

If you're young enough you could apply for a working holiday visa which would give you a chance to sample life and see if you like it. There's also the silver fern visa which I hear has been a success, I've no idea how it works but I'm sure someone will be able to explain it to you.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

bekkismi said:


> Hey I was wondering if there was any way possible o finding a way to get a job abroad preferably newzealand before going there. I am a qualified hairdresser of 10 years and would love the opportunity to work abroad. If any one has any stories who have done this I would love to hear for you


Unfortunately hairdresser not on any of the 3 lists - LTSSL, ISSL or CSSL so the chance of obtaining a work visa on the basis of this trade would be non existent IMO.
An employer would have to justify offering anyone outside NZ any role in this field as there will be many a kiwi or kiwi resident able to fill the role.

I would recommend talking to Immigration NZ and or maybe even an Immigration Consultant to get the advice of the people in the know.

Good luck with your search


----------



## epicgb (Aug 8, 2012)

Lol didnt realise you were a hairdresser! I dont think there's much demand for hairdresser agencies! I work in anaesthetics so i used a medical proffessionals agency. Only thing i can suggest for your line of work is to visit first, suss out the job potential, maybe have a couple of interviews before you leave and then if succesful get a working visa to go back. Good luck anyhow


----------



## suslik (Jul 20, 2012)

Unless you meet a Kiwi man, of course. After a year of "being in a stable relationship" - doesn't have to be marriage - getting residency is pretty straightforward, don't even have to HAVE a profession.


----------



## suslik (Jul 20, 2012)

You don't DON'T actually HAVE to have a profession on a skill shortage list to get a residency even if you're applying alone. It only matters whether you get enough points or not.

Read the immigration's website, look through how many points you get based on your age, qualifications etc, and if young enough, come over on a Working Holiday visa. That'll give you a year - or two, if you're a brit - to meet potential employers and if you have enough points, then it might just work.

My profession is not on a skill shortage, but I've got residency. I do have several degrees though, and a husband whose points get added to mine.


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

Have you done a points check yet bekkismi ?


----------



## bekkismi (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey all thanx for all ur replies, very helpful. I am 27 so I could get WHV I it looks like the best bet is to go over there and see what I can do from there, just that way am gunna need more money


----------

